# il gioco è fatto



## Br€ndita

How do you say "il gioco è fatto"?
In this context A gives a suggestion to B to solve a problem and says
"fai così, e il gioco è fatto".
Can I say "Do this way. It's a walkover"?


----------



## emma1968

Br€ndita said:
			
		

> How do you say "il gioco è fatto"?
> In this context A gives a suggestion to B to solve a problem and says
> "fai così, e il gioco è fatto".
> Can I say "Do this way. It's a walkover"?



What about "the work is done"?


----------



## Saoul

Br€ndita said:
			
		

> How do you say "il gioco è fatto"?
> In this context A gives a suggestion to B to solve a problem and says
> "fai così, e il gioco è fatto".
> Can I say "Do this way. It's a walkover"?


 
Walkover is more "E' un gioco da ragazzi!" meaning a simple task.


----------



## Br€ndita

Thanks guys. "The work is done is perfect". I wonder how I hadn't thought of it myself...


----------



## usa_scott

Br€ndita said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. "The work is done is perfect". I wonder how I hadn't thought of it myself...



Mmmmm... nope, that doesn't work.

How about:

"Just do like so and the/your work will be done."


----------



## You little ripper!

_It's a cinch/ It's a breeze/ It's a picnic/ It's a snap/ It's child's play/ It's a pushover/ It's a piece of cake. _You could also say_, It's a walk in the park._


----------



## Fedora

Just do it this way and it'll be a cakewalk (or any of Charles')


----------



## emma1968

Charles, Fedora, non sono d'accordo con le versioni che avete dato.
La frase non finisce con " è un gioco da ragazzi/ è una passeggiata" , effettivamente, quì le vostre versioni potrebbero andare. Secondo me nella frase di Brendita c'è una diversa sfumatura.

Edit: secondo me significa più "fai così almeno la questione è risolta"


----------



## Fedora

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Charles, Fedora, non sono d'accordo con le versioni che avete dato.
> La frase non finisce con " è un gioco da ragazzi/ è una passeggiata" , effettivamente, quì le vostre versioni potrebbero andare. Secondo me nella frase di Brendita c'è una diversa sfumatura.



So his just means that the work will be done ? It doesn't refer to how easy it will be?


----------



## usa_scott

Fedora said:
			
		

> So his just means that the work will be done ? It doesn't refer to how easy it will be?


Yes, it does refer to level of ease, but this is inferred by the listener as implied by the speaker. It is not directly expressed.


----------



## fran06

Emma ma perchè credi che non ci sia la sfumatura del _"facile"_

_La frase: _fai così, ed il gioco è fatto". 
Mi sembra che si intenda, "fai così e hai risolto senza tante complicazioni". Sbaglio?


----------



## You little ripper!

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Charles, Fedora, non sono d'accordo con le versioni che avete dato.
> La frase non finisce con " è un gioco da ragazzi/ è una passeggiata" , effettivamente, quì le vostre versioni potrebbero andare. Secondo me nella frase di Brendita c'è una diversa sfumatura.
> 
> Edit: secondo me significa più "fai così almeno la questione è risolta"


 In that case you could say,_ .....and all done!/and all fixed!/and problem solved!
_


----------



## emma1968

fran06 said:
			
		

> Emma ma perchè credi che non ci sia la sfumatura del _"facile"_
> 
> _La frase: _fai così, ed il gioco è fatto".
> Mi sembra che si intenda, "fai così e hai risolto senza tante complicazioni". Sbaglio?


Forse hai ragione, è solo una mia sensazione.
Dire, "fai così almeno risolvi la questione" mi sembra diverso dal dire "fai così, è un gioco da ragazzi"

Mi spiego meglio, se hai due soluzioni di cui la prima facile ma non tanto sicura e la seconda un po' più difficile ma che arriva diritta al punto, uno può dire : scegli la seconda così sei sicuro di  risolvere la questione"/"fai così ed il gioco è fatto"
(non è detto che sia una passeggiata)


----------



## emma1968

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> In that case you could say,_ .....and all done!/and all fixed!/and problem solved!
> _



Adesso mi piace!


----------



## Saoul

fran06 said:
			
		

> Emma ma perchè credi che non ci sia la sfumatura del _"facile"_
> 
> _La frase: _fai così, ed il gioco è fatto".
> Mi sembra che si intenda, "fai così e hai risolto senza tante complicazioni". Sbaglio?


 
Fran, tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con Emma.
Se il commento "il gioco è fatto" implicasse una facilità di qualche tipo, sarebbe come dire: "Dai, faccio io che tu sei un demente, e se non te lo spiego non lo capirai mai!".
Meglio ancora.

Saoul: "Come diavolo si fa questa operazione!"
Fran: "E' un gioco da ragazzi!"

Cioè: Saoul sei un impedito! Io sono troppo più brava di te!

Saoul: "Come diavolo si fa questa operazione!"
Fran: "Fai così, ed il gioco è fatto!"

Cioè: Fran ha spiegato a Saoul come riuscire a fare una cosa.


----------



## fran06

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Dire, "fai così almeno risolvi la questione" mi sembra diverso dal dire "fai così, è un gioco da ragazzi"


 
Ora ho capito perfettamente!! Hai ragione anche tu!
Dipende forse anche dal resto del testo. Infatti credo che la soluzione possa essere semplice anche solo per l'interlocutore e non necessariamente per chiunque.

Comunque le alternative offerte da Charles vanno bene e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo!


----------



## emma1968

fran06 said:
			
		

> Sì, ma visto che è B a dare la soluzione, è normale che dica _il gioco è fatto_ anche se per A non è poi così scontata (la soluzione). E noi dobbiamo tradurre la frase sapendo che è B che parla.
> 
> 
> Oddio, ho confuso tutti ancora di più?


E' vero anche questo, ma se rileggi il mio post 21 chi dà la soluzione può anche non pensare che sia una passeggiata, nonostante risolva il problema.
La possibilità è al 50%, e Brandita non ha dato alcun contesto che faccia dedurre che nel suo caso "è un gioco da ragazzi" o sbaglio?


----------



## fran06

Credo che abbiamo ragione tutti e che sicuramente il resto del testo avrebbe potuto chiarire il dilemma....


----------



## Fedora

Hi, 

I just wanted to butt-in here to say that in English the terms child's play/cakewalk/cinch/snap/etc. would not be taken in a negative way unless the person saying it did so in a particularly condescending, derisive, or sarcastic manner. It would be perfectly fine otherwise. 

IMHO I think _problem solved_ would be the best translation right now


----------



## Br€ndita

Allright allright, I'll give you some more context. I didn't know my question would have risen such a discussion!! This is the whole sentence:
A says: _you can change a criminal and reintegrate him into society. You just need to tone down his aggressiveness and..._il gioco è fatto_!_
I agree with Fedora: problem solved is the best.
I think there is not a negative approach by character A towards character B. A is just trying to tell B what she has to do, but in an objective way...
Hope this can help


----------



## JayH

I believe "the game is up" is the closest equivalent English idiom.  It means something like the plot has been found out, not it is easy.  So if in context the meaning is "do this and you will find out the truth," then "the game is up" would probably be the best translation.


----------



## Seal

Hello to everyone! I am a new Member. I would like to agree to emma 1968 about the key given to the expression "il gioco è fatto" as a matter of fact English would say "it's sorted!", wouldn't they?! Or for a more formal expression both in Italian and in English it could be "the dice is cast!"
What do you reckon on it?


----------



## lsp

The idiom is actually "the die is cast."

By the way, American English would not use "sorted."


----------



## Seal

Well but the idiom comes from a Latin proverb (il dado è tratto) where dado corresponds to "dice" meaning that cubic tiny object you throw to guess a number!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Seal said:


> Well but the idiom comes from a Latin proverb (il dado è tratto) where dado corresponds to "dice" meaning that cubic tiny object you throw to guess a number!



Infatti "die" significa anche dado.


----------



## Fedora

Die is singular and dice is plural.


----------



## Arrius

The is an optional addition for emphasis: _And Bob's your uncle (, Fanny's your Aunt_).
Other possibilities are _It's a doddle!/ It's as easy as falling off a log/ And there you are!/ It's in the bag._

_PS _I also thought of _The die is cast_ but rejected it as meaning, not that something is easy, but that it is irrevocable, _there is no going back now_.
The orignal Latin was _acta alea est_ which Julius Caesar is supposed to have said when he crossed the Rubicon with his legions, totally forbidden by Roman law. One may also talk of crossing the Rubicon (at least to the educated) to convey the same meaning. Don't the Italians say_ i giochi sono fatti_ to translate the croupier's _Les jeux sont faits, rien ne va plus _?


----------



## Miss P.

Perhaps in some cases the expression _that's all it takes_ may be used.

Do it like this; that's all it takes.


----------



## Seal

Seal said:


> Well but the idiom comes from a Latin proverb (il dado è tratto) where dado corresponds to "dice" meaning that cubic tiny object you throw to guess a number!


 

Saying the "the die is cast" is correct... sorry to everyone... despite "die" is a specially shaped or patterned block of metal which is used to press or cut other metal into a particular shape... if you say that *the die is cast*, you mean that an important decision that affects your future has been made and you can do nothing now to change it... (from Collins Cobuild Dictionary)


----------



## Arrius

N.B. As regards metalwork, *die *is the correct form of the singular and *dies* is the plural, but as regards gaming, though* die* is technically still the singular, it is thought to be somewhat pedantic and *dice* is generally used for both singular and plural: _a dice, two dice. _
However, as I said last March, a translation of _acta alea est_ is not appropriate here. 
An even more idiomatic way than _it's in the bag_ of translating the thread phrase would be ...._*and you're laughing*._


----------



## mariomarsh

hi! i would say at the end of it:  OFF YOU GO!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao e benvenuto al Forum 



mariomarsh said:


> *H*i! *I* would say at the end of it:  OFF YOU GO!


Ricorda l'ortografia (maiuscole, punteggiatura, etc.), regola 11.
Grazie e buona permanenza 

Laura
moderatrice


----------



## CPA

In the context of the OP (#20), I'd say "And there you go!" or "And you're home". I like Arrius' "And Bob's your uncle!" though.


----------



## chipulukusu

I have always being using "_and the trick is done_" or "_and the magic is done_" in this cases, but I'm afraid it may be... Itanglish!


----------



## rrose17

Hi Chip, I don't know if it's Itanglish. It sounds cute to me, but not very natural, I'm afraid. I think I'd say ..._and case closed.

_Hate to be pedantic here, but to my ear you can't say _I have always been using. _It should be _I have always used blah-blah-blah _or_ I have been using blah-blah-blah since.../for a long time, etc _where the time is either stated or implied.


----------

